

One On One With A Hacker - Multics
http://shoptalkshow.com/episodes/special-one-one-hacker/

======
flanbiscuit
Very good interview, I'm glad he did it.

I wonder how well trained in fraud detection are the people who handle the
calls/requests at hosts are. Also, why aren't hosts implementing something
like 2-factor authentication, if they have your number on file it could be as
simple as calling you back right?

